

HELP I can't login to my account - GigabyteCoin

Is it just me or is 1 in every ~200 clients just plain nuts?<p>Just about every day I must get 5 emails stating "Hey, can't login right now, what's up?" or "Your login form is broken".<p>This happens every day, when I have changed nothing. Meanwhile a few thousand clients seem to be able to login just fine. That, or they're incredibly shy.<p>Is this a common occurrence among password requiring websites? Or is my simple php cookie implementation perhaps too simple and people are indeed having real problems?
======
bdfh42
Probably the sort of question to start asking at StackOverflow - this is a
news site and not a support site.

~~~
GigabyteCoin
My apologies. I thought about asking it over there first to be honest but then
I thought "but that's a programming site, this is a startup site".

------
user24
users are stupid, they've probably got capslock on, or they're trying to log
in via the address bar or some other totally random nonsense behaviour.

~~~
bdfh42
Don't diss the user. If they are entering things in the wrong place or you are
not telling them about the CapsLock situation then it is your web page that is
at fault.

There are a whole host of possible reasons why a particular web site is
hitting problems with logins - but I am resisting suggesting anything as this
is not the correct forum for such things.

~~~
user24
yes yes, good UI design helps. I work in an industry where a huge majority of
our traffic comes from people typing our domain name into google and clicking
the top link. That's not a UI problem, it's a problem with users not being
comfortable with computers and technology yet. It's something that will take a
generation to fix, not something which can be fixed at our end. Sometimes,
it's simply the case that the user is dumb.

* any opinions expressed in this post are not representative of my employer's position etc etc.

